# Butt taper



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Lets get some discussion going on a tool like this that I totally believe belongs in the HomeOwner Handyman toolbox http://www.butttaper.com/


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

this is one of them tools that were designed for the guy thats just getting started and hasn't figured out how to do the job correctly. It seems to be in our natures to try to find a way or a device to curcumnavigate the learning process


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> this is one of them tools that were designed for the guy thats just getting started and hasn't figured out how to do the job correctly. It seems to be in our natures to try to find a way or a device to curcumnavigate the learning process


LIKE THE 1ST TIME WE GOT LAID was it really done right? I,m thinking no:blink::blush:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I liked mine so much I bought 3 more:blink::whistling2:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Until Myron Ferguson or Mike Holmes say it is OK, I refuse to use such innovative technilogical advancements.:whistling2:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I liked mine so much I bought 3 more:blink::whistling2:


I used to respect your stuff :whistling2:I,m pretty sure your a big fat liar lol jk


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> I used to respect your stuff :whistling2:I,m pretty sure your a big fat liar lol jk


Alright, alright....you caught me lying. I actually only bought 2 more. :laughing:

I could actually see the benefit in such a tool if it made a whole new recess.:thumbsup:

Speaking of which.....why the f&%$ is all the board coming with a recess on the back now too? Somebody better fix the f*&%ing roller at the plant so all of my fasteners stop pulling through when I put them where they're supposed to go.:furious:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Alright, alright....you caught me lying. I actually only bought 2 more. :laughing:
> 
> I could actually see the benefit in such a tool if it made a whole new recess.:thumbsup:
> 
> Speaking of which.....why the f&%$ is all the board coming with a recess on the back now too? Somebody better fix the f*&%ing roller at the plant so all of my fasteners stop pulling through when I put them where they're supposed to go.:furious:


Let's make a recess on both sides white paper on one and gray on the other that way we will really confuse them. Then we won't have to answer which is front and which is the back side. Oh we forgot now we need white on both sides. :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

rebel20 said:


> Let's make a recess on both sides white paper on one and gray on the other that way we will really confuse them. Then we won't have to answer which is front and which is the back side. Oh we forgot now we need white on both sides. :whistling2::whistling2:


Wouldn't that be somethin'....No more spinning sheets around so I could have a white one for precision. :thumbsup:

I've solved the backside recess problem by putting all of my screws outside the recess....it sucks for finishing, but I get perfectly consistent results.

By the way, I'm still pushing my supply house to get the Vario in.


----------

